# Absolutely Disgraceful! This owner SHOULD BE SHOT!



## amiTT

Seen this every day at the gym... Although I must say the colour combo of the black turbines on that colour MK2 TTC look great, these wheels are actually silver! Never seen such dirty rims!


----------



## Tim G

Cheapest way to fit some black rims I guess! :lol:


----------



## amiTT

i think im gonna have to write clean me across the spokes this evening when i go back to the gym today...


----------



## Tim G

Take a bucket & sponge and clean it. Then wait and laugh as they're unable to find their car when they come out :lol:

Its probably a white car anyway :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Muck it is the new show and shine :lol:


----------



## amiTT

bloody MK2 owners! couldnt care less! its just a car for them, no longer something special...


----------



## i2oops

Lol Amz you crack me up! Why don't you clean 1 wheel thus forcing him to clean the others!


----------



## beeyondGTR

I like the one wheel clean idea back driver side would be good. She/He must have to much money or just does not give a rats ass.... Oh! is not Life fair or not NOT in this case. Smile.


----------



## bigsyd

and you KNOW it will be a bloody dump inside also :twisted:


----------



## triplefan

Sad to see they can't even park inside the lines


----------



## scoTTy

triplefan said:


> Sad to see they can't even park inside the lines


For what it's worth I'd park as far over as that too in the same situation. Nobody will park next to you becuase of the hatched yellow lines and it increases the distance to the car in the adjacent space. In fact these are the type of spaces I look for so I can do this.

Perhaps you prefer a clean car but with door dings :?


----------



## triplefan

Still looks dodgy to me, I'd be worried I'd come back to a mashed front wing


----------



## amiTT

To be fair, I always try to find a parking space by the hashed bits, as the spots are very tight. Last week I parked in a normal space and ended up with a very tiny dink in my drivers door as I expected!

Right, im off to the gym this morning with some virosol and a 2l bottle of tap water in the car... this should be fun! photos to come!


----------



## Tim G

I'd be parked all over those hashed lines :roll: I always look for spaces where I can park a bit on them to reduce the chances door dings etc! From the look of their car though thats prob not what was going through their mind when they parked, more likely they dumped it :lol:

Will love it if you actually clean a wheel for them! :lol:


----------



## matty1985

is that chalfont leisure centre by any chance??


----------



## mcmoody

amiTT said:


> Right, im off to the gym this morning with some virosol and a 2l bottle of tap water in the car... this should be fun! photos to come!


 :lol:

The car overall looks fairly clean. I think this person uses their breaks far too much, serious brake dust. I would have to leave my car 6-12 months without washing to get wheels as filthy as those!!


----------



## L13BUG

its gotta be a company car to be in that state, does it have a lease company name on bottom of number plate?


----------



## amiTT

matty1985 said:


> is that chalfont leisure centre by any chance??


It is  Been there recently?



L13BUG said:


> its gotta be a company car to be in that state, does it have a lease company name on bottom of number plate?


Not a company car, purchased from Amersham Audi by the looks of it.



mcmoody said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, im off to the gym this morning with some virosol and a 2l bottle of tap water in the car... this should be fun! photos to come!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> The car overall looks fairly clean. I think this person uses their breaks far too much, serious brake dust. I would have to leave my car 6-12 months without washing to get wheels as filthy as those!!
Click to expand...

It wasn't there yesterday... Will try again today


----------



## matty1985

amiTT said:


> matty1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that chalfont leisure centre by any chance??
> 
> 
> 
> It is  Been there recently?
Click to expand...

no i used to train there a while back when i lived in chalfont. one of my mates trains there still tho.


----------



## BAMTT

Maybe whenever he has a spare moment he/she likes to drive their car :wink:


----------



## amiTT

Saw the car yesterday, still dirty, and the bodywork is too! Unfortunately I left my cleaning bits at home so will get on the case today... :lol:


----------



## mcmoody

amiTT said:


> Saw the car yesterday, still dirty, and the bodywork is too! Unfortunately I left my cleaning bits at home so will get on the case today... :lol:


Sadly I'm looking forward to the pics. Please try and get a photo of the persons face when they discover it...would be classic, however serious dedication would be required for that!


----------



## jimmyflo

theres a mk1 i see everyday at work and it is not far off that ill see if i can get a sneaky pic


----------



## mcmoody

Any joy amiTT ?


----------



## mav696

Any updates?


----------



## boosted

Think that parking is bad... check me out at a client car park in Aberdeen.


----------



## matty1985

boosted said:


> Think that parking is bad... check me out at a client car park in Aberdeen.


........ he isnt talking about there parking its about the state of there wheels...... :?


----------



## scoTTy

boosted said:


> Think that parking is bad... check me out at a client car park in Aberdeen.


So can we start a sweepstake on how long it takes someone to key your car? This has happened to quite a few people who park like this over the years. Those spaces seemquite beig enough anyway. :?


----------



## amiTT

Sorry Guys,

I havent been around for a couple of weeks 

Popped to the gym on tuesday, and guess what, IT HAS BEEN CLEANED, although still dirty...










lets see how long they go now before cleaning it again!


----------



## Marco34

amiTT said:


> bloody MK2 owners! couldnt care less! its just a car for them, no longer something special...


 :lol: Have to agree with you there. Two contractor guys have them at work... they are NOT enthusiasts. When talking it's there just for 'look at me'. OK they won't all be like that but I think the vast majority of new ones are.


----------



## andy225tt

mk2s are poop :lol:


----------



## KammyTT

random :lol:


----------

